# Frame pump options . . . .



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I just bought a relatively inexpensive Bell Airstrike Dual-Action frame pump. What other brands do you use and prefer?


----------



## toonarmy20 (May 6, 2012)

Lezyne pressure drive with co2 cartridges! V expensive but TOP CLASS! Won't use anything else now


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

I've had excellent results with my Topeak Road Morph pump.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

toonarmy20 said:


> Lezyne pressure drive with co2 cartridges! V expensive but TOP CLASS! Won't use anything else now


I've heard good stuff about this, but trying to stay away from CO2 cartridges.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

zyzbot said:


> I've had excellent results with my Topeak Road Morph pump.


My thought is that these pumps will be used in an emergency cases. Would I need to get one with a gauge, and also are you able to pump this to 110 - 120 psi? I'm thinking I get it pumped to about 80-90 at best, then pump the tire to its optimum level at a station.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

zyzbot said:


> Topeak Road Morph pump.


Ordering this. Bell does not fit on my bike.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Mergetrio said:


> I just bought a relatively inexpensive Bell Airstrike Dual-Action frame pump. What other brands do you use and prefer?


I strongly recommend the Lezyne portable pumps. They are functional, not terribly priced, and most of all, effective.

David


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

I second (third?) the Lezyne pump. Looks expensive, is expensive but above all - works. I was able to go to 100PSI when I tested it at home. It gets very hot though. I like the flexible hose adapter which helps with keeping the stress off the valve so you don't accidentally damage / break the tube. I tried some other pumps and the frame mount and pump did not work on my Cervelo due to the large squarish frame tubes.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

xls said:


> I tried some other pumps and the frame mount and pump did not work on my Cervelo due to the large squarish frame tubes.


I hope Topeak Road Morph I just ordered fits on my Cannondale Carbon frame!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I highly recommend a floor pump for at home. Better repeatability when you figure out "your" pressure, and I find it useful to top up every week or so.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

Fully agreed with the floor pump for home use but the OP was asking about a frame pump.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Zefal HPx.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

I agree about the Zefel Hpx full size frame pump. I have been using the same one for 22 years and it still works perfect. That being said, I would not even consider using it at home, where I use a Topeak JoeBlow Sprint.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

dgeesaman said:


> I strongly recommend the Lezyne portable pumps. They are functional, not terribly priced, and most of all, effective.
> 
> David


That's what I use. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## ScottsSupersix (Mar 25, 2012)

Totally agree regarding the Lezyne Road Drive Bicycle Frame Pump. Pumps easily to 120, and is very light.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

wooglin said:


> Zefal HPx.


Maybe for my 2nd road bike in a couple of years!


----------



## Mufasa (Dec 12, 2011)

I've got a Blackburn that actually got stuck on the valve. Turned out it wasn't really stuck but I had to YANK it off of the valve after pumping up a new tube on the road. It got the job done but I shouldn't have had to use that kind of force. It doesn't have one of those lock things on the back so I think the pressure that you have to use causes it to get kinda jammed on there.

Anyway, my Blackburn had helped in a pinch but I'm not wild about it.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

I just got Topeak Road Morph pump, and installed it on my bike - boy, it's a tight fit!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

xls said:


> Fully agreed with the floor pump for home use but the OP was asking about a frame pump.


Was out of town.

The reason I was bringing up the floor pump is that it frees the frame pump to be all about roadside repairs. So a gauge becomes unnecessary and a little more of a compromise in usability is okay.

I'm not even sure what portable pump I'm using right now. Whatever fell into my lap and I haven't worn out. I just throw it in a jersey pocket and have it in case of emergency, so as long as I can get it to 95 psi, I'm good.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I highly recommend a floor pump for at home.


I just bought a relatively inexpensive Cannondale floor pump.


----------



## chiasticon (Aug 23, 2011)

mufasa: what bike is this on?

more specifically, i'm curious if anyone's had any luck using a full-size *frame* pump (i.e. not a mini pump) like the ones from blackburn, zefal, park tool and topeak *with* a carbon fiber bike. does it fit well? does it slide around without using a velcro loop? curious!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I would use a velcro loop.

Do you have a carbon bike with a pump peg?? I thought those were pretty much gone.

Anyway, I have a steel bike with a pump peg. For a long time, I was riding with a Zefal and just installing it as designed, and with no velcro. My bike threw the pump when I passed through an intersection and discovered that the road was cobbles on the downhill side. Whoops! A car ran over it before I could rescue it.  I just use mini pumps now. Along with being more secure in my jersey pocket, it fits in a bag better on the way to and from events or when I'm on my commute bike, and I don't think I've ever seen a mountain bike that takes a frame pump.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a Topeak ...

View attachment 259614


but am looking for a Lezyne ...


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

Anyone got a photo of a medium size Lezyne pump on bike? I think I want one just want to see size how they fit on bottle cage mount.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Another vote for Lezyne. Had numerous pumps for both dirt and road. 
These. Just. Rock!


----------



## milspecs (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought a lezyne road drive, but the mounting bracket is too short to mount on to my frame. It needs to be stretched about 1mm. Other than that, happy so far


----------

